# free will vs eutopia



## Princess Ivy (May 17, 2005)

not actualy sure where this one should go?
as part of my coursework i'm facing the social contract (blech), and yet looking at that, and then the illustration in huxley's brave new world, i can't help but wonder, which is more important, a life in a proscribed eutopian society, or free will?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 17, 2005)

freewill
someone else's eutopia would probably be my hell 

plus I'm a selfish so-and-so


----------



## Michael (May 17, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> someone else's eutopia would probably be my hell


 
Can't agree more. Although complete anarchy seems a bit scary too.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 17, 2005)

I think that the seeds of a utopian society exist within our current world societies, and what that utopia could be is actually quite frightening.

As for anarchy, I don't think that it would really happen either, most human beings have a need to conform.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 17, 2005)

just to note, freewill doesn't nescissarily equate to anarchy, in this case i'm specificly thinking of the reservation (BNW) and also our own modern society in which we have choices on how to act and behave.


----------



## Michael (May 17, 2005)

True. I was thinking of the two extremes on a spectrum of "anarchy to oppression." "Utopia" implies an ideal sort of government, and I have my own ideas about that (which are closer to anarchy than oppression on that scale, of course). But as Winters Sorrow stated above, my "utopia" might be someone else's hell.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 17, 2005)

that i think is why i'd choose free will anyday. with all the problems it entails. but i really enjoyed adam roberts take on organised anarchy in salt. not sure if  you've read it?


----------



## Michael (May 17, 2005)

No, I haven't.  It sounds like it may be an interesting read.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 18, 2005)

its a fascinating take on the subject. the anarchists live as they wish, they are however kept in line by other members of the group. the other, orderered regims just cannot understand that they don't have a government.


----------



## Michael (May 18, 2005)

what is the name of the book? "Organised Anarchy in the Salt?"


----------



## rune (May 18, 2005)

It has to be free will for me.  I think everyone should have a say and have their opinions


----------



## Michael (May 18, 2005)

Me too. Oh hey, I don't know who voted this way, but it seems we may have a megalomaniac around here. Lex Luthor? Is that you?


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 18, 2005)

the book is simply called SALT author Adam Roberts (found in library discards pile )


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 18, 2005)

Michael said:
			
		

> Me too. Oh hey, I don't know who voted this way, but it seems we may have a megalomaniac around here. Lex Luthor? Is that you?


nah, i don't let him near the PC anymore. he caused to much trouble...
(my toddlers name is Lex - short for alexander - and he as the manners of a meglomaniacl tyrant)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 18, 2005)

shame he wasn't called Stewie

"Victory shall yet be mine!!"


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 18, 2005)

you forgot the obligitory 
bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 18, 2005)

alright then

bwahahahaahahahaa!


----------



## PERCON (May 31, 2005)

Freewill all the way  
Only problem there is that people insist on thinking science is boring and for nerds, lol! Science helped make everyday things, but ah well everything has it's drawbacks, freewill included...

PERCON - 'Your very own cuddly mental innovator'


----------

